
The 737 Max 8 - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2019/05/18/737-Max-8.html
======
bdavis__
it wasn't software. the design of MCAS was done by systems engineers. they
tell software what to write. it is called requirements.

people make mistakes. the system / process is supposed to find them. if the
process was not followed, that is negligence. until we know more, it was
simple an error that was not caught by the process.

i am distressed that the CEO did not stand up and say "it wan't the MAX design
team. it was the Boeing Company. everyone of us working together. and we will
make it right" evidently, litigation is the biggest concern.

those systems engineers, and aeronautical engineers, and mechanical engineers,
and software engineers were doing the best job they could. they care about the
flying public, and feel responsible for these incidents. i would expect there
are some on leave right now, because they perceive the honest mistakes they
made as killing those passengers.

~~~
_bear
Completely agree.

This is not entirely a software fault. Someone must have thought that it was
ok and safe enough to rely on data from one sensor.

~~~
Nomentatus
Or they assumed everyone would pay more for two, ie that the upsell was a sure
thing, 'cause, who wants to die?

